# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  محمد خير رمضان يوسف

## محمد طه شعبان

*السيرة العلمية( مُحَمَّد خَير رمَضان يُوسُف )الاسم الرُّباعي : محمد خير بن رمضان بن إسماعيل يوسف.وُلدت في قرية "كري بري" وتعني "تل الجسر" التابعة لناحية تربَ سبي (قبور البيض) القحطانية حاليًّا، من منطقة القامشلي – محافظة الحسكة - سورية، عام 1375 هـ، 1955 م، وفي السنة الخامسة من عمري انتقلنا إلى الناحية المذكورة، وعشت فيها نحو ربع قرن من حياتي الأولى.حصلت على الشهادة الابتدائية من مدرسة خالد بن الوليد الريفية بالقحطانية عام 1388 هـ، 1968 م.ثم على الشهادة الإعدادية من إعدادية فايز منصور بالقحطانية عام 1391 هـ، 1971م، ودرست في ثانويتها حتى الثاني الثانوي العلمي.ثم على الشهادة الثانوية الأدبية من ثانوية عربستان بالقامشلي عام 1394 هـ، 1974 م.ثم على شهادة الإجازة (ليسانس) من كلية الشريعة بجامعة دمشق عام 1398 هـ، 1978 م بدرجة جيد، وكنت من العشر الأوائل فيها.ثم على شهادة الماجستير في الإعلام من كلية الدعوة والإعلام بالرياض (تخصص إذاعة وتلفزيون) – جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية، عام 1405 هـ، بدرجة جيد جدًّا. 
• قمت بالتدريس نحو سبع سنوات، في فترات متقطعة، للمراحل الابتدائية والإعدادية والثانوية في محافظة الحسكة والعاصمة دمشق بين 1394 – 1401 هـ (1974 – 1981 م).

• عملت إماماً، ثم إماماً وخطيباً في جامع زين العابدين، بمدينة القامشلي مدة عام ونصف العام، بين 1400 – 1401 هـ، وصاحبت أثناءها علماء، وحضرت مجالس عِلم، واستفدت من شيخي علوان حقي – رحمه الله تعالى – خاصة، قبل هذه المدَّة وبعدَها. وقرأت "مغني المحتاج" في الفقه الشافعي على الملا صالح الحرباوي، وقمت بأعمال دعويَّة في بلدتي، وألقيت دروساً. 
• حصلت على منحة دراسية من جامعة الإمام عام 1402 هـ لتكملة دراساتي العليا، وأقمت في الرياض منذ ذلك التاريخ. • عملت مصححاً للغة العربية في جريدة الجزيرة بالرياض (متعاوناً) مدة سنتين، من أوَّل 1402 هـ حتى نهاية 1403 هـ.
• عملت متعاوناً لفترات متقطعة بين 1404 – 1408 هـ في مركز شؤون المكفوفين للشرق الأوسط، قارئاً، سجلت أثناءها كتباً إسلامية عديدة، منها صحيحا البخاري ومسلم وسنن الترمذي، والمطلوبُ في هذا العمل: الصوتُ الحسن، والأداءُ الجيِّد، واللغةُ السليمة. ولم أكنْ بذاكَ كلِّه.
• ثم عملت في دار الرفاعي للنشر بالرياض، مصححاً مع أعمال إدارية أخرى مدة سنتين 1405 – 1407 هـ.
• عملت محرراً ومصححاً في مجلة "عالم الكتب" السعودية منذ شهر ربيع الأول 1407 هـ حتى نهاية شهر جمادى الأولى من عام 1412 هـ، متفرغاً ثم متعاوناً. وكنت أقوم بتحرير معظَم الأبواب الثابتة فيها، مثل باب "كتب حديثة"، وباب "رسائل جامعية" وباب "الأخبار الثقافية"... بل كنت المصحح والمحرر الوحيد فيها طوال تلك المدة، وكانت تحوَّل إليَّ مقالات للنظر فيها ومدى صلاحيتها للنشر.• عملت محكِّماً في مجلة "التوباد" بالرياض لعدة أشهر عام 1409 هـ.• ومندوباً لمجلة "المسلم المعاصر" في السعودية من 1407 – 1409 هـ، أزوِّدها بالنشرة المكتبية شهريًّا في تلك المدة.
• عملت في مكتبة الملك فهد الوطنية منذ بداية إنشائها عام 1409 هـ، وتعيَّنتُ مديراً لإدارة الاقتناء وتنظيم المعلومات من محرَّم 1411 هـ، حتى شهر صفر من عام 1413 هـ، ومحكِّماً في كتبٍ قليلةٍ حوِّلت إليَّ، واستقرَّ عملي في إدارة التصنيف والفهرسة مفهرساً ومصنفاً للكتب ومراجعاً لهما. وأثناء إدارتي للقسم أصدرت نشرة أو مجلة صغيرة بعنوان (الدرَّة)، صدر منها عدة أعداد، وتوقفت باستقالتي من الإدارة.
• صدرت لي بحوث ومقالات قليلة في دوريات عربية مثل "عالم الكتب" و"التوباد" و"العالم الإسلامي"، وكتاباتٌ في الشبكة العالمية للمعلومات، ولي موقع شخصي، وأصدرتُ مجلة إلكترونية في 15 رمضان 1432هـ بعنوان (مجلة الكتاب الإسلامي)، أقوم بإعدادها وتحريرها.
*

*شارك معنا*
في نشر مشاركتك
في نشر الألوكة
في إخبار صديق






السيرة الذاتية
الآثار العلمية للمؤلف
تعريف بالكتب المطبوعة

----------


## ابن العيد

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وبهذا يعرف أصل أعماله وشغله والذي كان معينا له في إخراج وإعداد كتب مفهرسة .

----------

